# Riverdance: a must see!



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I had forgotten how good the dance show Riverdance was. I saw it in New York in 1999 and it was fantastic.

Today by chance I ran across this video of one of the scenes from the show.

If you haven't seen Riverdance yet (and even if you have) and you want to see sensational synchronized Irish step dancing, take a look at this:






If it ever comes to where you live, go see it! The rest of the show is just as good.

Really, really off topic here but it's worth the view!


----------



## iamkellogg (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree! When my son was little (now 13) he used to love the video. He would try to do the dances. He looked so cute at 3 years old trying to do the steps.  

Kelly


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It was in a nearby town a couple of years ago, and I should have taken the opportunity to see it, since even the advertising for it looked very impressive.

Those people have to be in excellent shape to do that..... And wow, the training routines. :shock:


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

They're actually coming to Geneva in December... I think I'll go see them again. Looks like half the tickets are already sold.

Yes, imagine the fitness, training and dance skills... at the beginning when they all first get out there, they manage to do what they're doing without any music, all in rhythm and in step.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Riverdance, Lord of Dance - Michael Flatley, they are all great. Once I had the opportunity to watch it live and was a great pleasure for me. I always keep DVD's of both close to my DVD player and watch them over and over with exactly the same pleasure each time.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

It was pretty popular in this country a number of years ago, but it was also the favorite target of comedians in this country. Its been made fun of by several people, TV shows to the point that the parody and satire of it made it more famous here than the show itself! I think there has even been a couple movies that have made fun of it.


----------

